# I've got squeaky ceramic brakes...



## Uphonix (Mar 15, 2004)

They are about 3-5 months old and still sqeeling! I was told by the mechanic that they'll squeak for some time... I drive about 30-40 miles per day. *Was I jacked? Is it time for new ones already?*


----------



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

Are you sure they are ceramic?
I ahve WAGNER Ceramic from oreilly's
and I have had no problems with em and i have put over 12k miles on em.



Uphonix said:


> They are about 3-5 months old and still sqeeling! I was told by the mechanic that they'll squeak for some time... I drive about 30-40 miles per day. *Was I jacked? Is it time for new ones already?*


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

Uphonix said:


> They are about 3-5 months old and still sqeeling! I was told by the mechanic that they'll squeak for some time... I drive about 30-40 miles per day. *Was I jacked? Is it time for new ones already?*


get some of the permatex blue antisqueak goo and use it accoding to the instructions. Are you using all of the factory antisqueak shims?

Mike


----------



## mochiluvr (Mar 8, 2003)

*ceramics*

I work at Sears and for my customers I used to order Wagner thermo quiets. They work so well we now stock them in store.


----------

